
Towards Inferring Mechanical Lock Combinations Using Wrist-Wearables - jloughry
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.00217
======
angry_octet
Modern high security combination locks are digital, the rotation for each
number is random. [http://www.kaba-mas.com/kaba-
brand/products/906098/x-10.html](http://www.kaba-mas.com/kaba-
brand/products/906098/x-10.html)

However the S&G electromechanical is direct dial, so would be susceptible.
[http://www.sargentandgreenleaf.com/products/electronic-
locks...](http://www.sargentandgreenleaf.com/products/electronic-
locks/model-2740b/)

However people usually open locks with their dominant hand, and wear their
watch on their non-dominant hand, so it seems to be a small risk overall.

------
cantrevealname
The paper is specifically about mechanical combination locks. Although
fascinating in the sense of modern tech defeating old-school security, most
people would encounter a combo lock these days only on gym and school lockers.

I'm more concerned about codes on keypads and passwords on keyboards being
captured by cameras, either hidden spy cameras (like at ATMs) or ubiquitous
security cameras that you don't even notice anymore.

Cameras are a bigger threat and I haven't seen any good novel ways to defend
against that. Years ago there was an ATM pin pad that had changeable digits on
each key. It shuffled the digits for each user, and you could read the digits
only if you looked head on. But it didn't catch on.

~~~
pmoriarty
_" Cameras are a bigger threat and I haven't seen any good novel ways to
defend against that."_

My method is not novel, but to guard against cameras and shoulder surfing when
typing in a code on a keypad, I've always just covered my typing hand with my
other hand.

At some banks, I've seen keypads retrofitted with raised sides, presumably to
make viewing the keys from the side impossible. Your hand is still visible
when you type on those, though, and so I would guess the keys that you type
could be inferred from your finger motions. Anyway, the top of the keypad is
not obstructed (so that the user can see it themselves), so a camera from
above or someone from behind might still directly see what keys you type, so I
still cover my typing hand with my other hand even when using these types of
keypads.

------
qop
Who wears their watch on their right hand? That's weird.

Cool demo, I guess.

~~~
maneesh
Pretty common to wear a watch on a left hand and a fitness tracker or separate
smart device on the right, though

